# Not eating.



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

The boys are usually really good eaters, Wile E more so than Bob. Bob has always had his picky moments with certain foods (especially when he was going through Pano) but wile E has always eaten everything you put in front of him. 

The last couple weeks the have been SO picky, and it's of course right after I get their weight to where I want it to be. 

They aren't STARVING, but they are eating a lot less than I would like them to be. And they are already lean to begin with, the drop weight so easy. 

My question is, do I just leave them? They will eat when they are hungry? I'm wondering if they are bored of the meals I've been giving them? 


I've never dealt with picky eaters.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, how old are the boys now, and what do you feed them? Guess we can't blame the not being hungry on the heat! What has changed..

Fritz is a picky eater, but if he eats way less today, in a couple of days he will be a pig. 

Good luck


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

What do they eat?

I mix it up all the time. I use raw meaty bones, raw eggs, cooked rice, pasta, potatoes and average kibble, what ever suits me or whats handy.

I never seen my dogs refuse food or not eat it all.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Right now they are on a "mushers mix" so a little bit of everything in there. And they get chicken backs and turkey necks. Those they eat no problem, it's the mix that they are turning their nose up at. I'm wondering if it's just boring to them now? 

Nothing has really changed, if anything they are MORE active which I figured would increase their appetite.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know what mushers mix is. 

Just work out there daily food consumed and compare it to there total body weigh to see if they are under eating. I believe a good average is 4% of dogs total weight per day, to maintain the weight or 6% to increase it.

Could be wrong with percentages. 

If you want to increase the food they eat make it more enticing by adding meat broth


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh they are eating way less than they should be daily, maybe 2%. 
Some days they eat it all other days not. 

Mushers mix is a mix of everything, organs, bone, meat , fish, egg etc all mixed together .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mushers mix is pretty dry if it is the same stuff I am familiar with -- maybe not the best quality?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking. 
I'll get some stuff from my other supplier and see if that intrigues them more!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

bob_barker said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking.
> I'll get some stuff from my other supplier and see if that intrigues them more!


If you are mixing raw and kibble they digest at different rates. GSDs have sensitive stomachs and this could be an irritant. And if it's not, at the very least it is making their digestive system work overtime. Any reason you don't want to use just raw? Also, I have a friend whose GSD got picky at about 7 mos. He tried everything. A few weeks into being worried and frustrated he covered her food with plain (no sugar, etc.) Kefir and she dug in after a few tentative licks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Their nose knows.

Every single time Hans has eaten without enthusiasm, mostly because I coaxed him when he wanted to walk away, the food made him sick.
I learned my lesson. If he won't readily eat it, I get rid of it and don't insist.
I would not feed it if they are not wanting to eat it.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

MythicMut said:


> If you are mixing raw and kibble they digest at different rates. GSDs have sensitive stomachs and this could be an irritant. And if it's not, at the very least it is making their digestive system work overtime. Any reason you don't want to use just raw? Also, I have a friend whose GSD got picky at about 7 mos. He tried everything. A few weeks into being worried and frustrated he covered her food with plain (no sugar, etc.) Kefir and she dug in after a few tentative licks.



I don't mix. They eat raw only. 

They get their yogurt etc in the morning , maybe I'll try putting it right on their dinner instead


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Their nose knows.
> 
> Every single time Hans has eaten without enthusiasm, mostly because I coaxed him when he wanted to walk away, the food made him sick.
> I learned my lesson. If he won't readily eat it, I get rid of it and don't insist.
> I would not feed it if they are not wanting to eat it.



They eat in their crates, the nights that they decide to me anorexic, if I leave their bowls in their crates when I let them out they will go back in after a couple hours and finish it. But I don't want them in that habit, I don't want to risk fights over food.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

bob_barker said:


> They eat in their crates, the nights that they decide to me anorexic, if I leave their bowls in their crates when I let them out they will go back in after a couple hours and finish it. But I don't want them in that habit, I don't want to risk fights over food.


Maybe change up the feeding times, then.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I am no expert here but I have learned two things about my dog. If it is hot he doesn't want to eat much. 

And the other thing is that he doesn't like the taste of metal, so I changed out his food dish from the nice stainless steel I was using.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I went and bought a bunch of tripe... Mixed it in with their meals.... Needless to say they downed those meals faster than I have seen in weeks!! 
Good think I bought about 30lbs of it!


----------

